

How do I market my patent - anilgupte

Just got it and it's good for protection of all media especially video. Talking to Microsoft already, but...
======
ErrantX
_Talking to Microsoft already_

and you post this publicly...

joke?

~~~
anilgupte
No it is not a joke. A patent is public information. I just want advice and
ideas on how to go about it. Maybe other geeks have done this, maybe even
dealt with Microsoft.

Any ideas?

